
I upgraded my Pi cluster to Pi 4 model B - geerlingguy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXQAo_hMDWk
======
geerlingguy
I finally acquired enough Pi 4's (the 2GB RAM version—I can't find the 4GB
version anywhere yet) to rebuild my Kubernetes cluster (www.pidramble.com)
using the latest Pi.

So far my takeaways are:

1\. The official PoE HAT seems to work fine... but you can't shut down the Pi
and keep it shut down—it seems to reboot if powered by the PoE HAT :/

2\. The Pi 4 feels slightly faster, but having double the RAM (I can't find 4
GB Pi 4's in stock anywhere) is reallllly nice for Kubernetes.

3\. Docker is annoying to get running on Raspbian 10/Buster, since the
standard repo has a broken version, and Docker's repo only has listings for
Raspbian 9/Stretch. Therefore you have to hack around the install script a
tiny bit to get Docker installed.

I currently have Kubernetes running fine, but am having issues with the
cluster networking (this seems to happen any time I make major changes to it
either in hardware or software). You can follow along on the adventure here:
[https://github.com/geerlingguy/raspberry-pi-
dramble/issues/1...](https://github.com/geerlingguy/raspberry-pi-
dramble/issues/156)

I'm going to also be doing some more performance testing and benchmarks and
sharing more thoughts in some blog posts in the future, but for now, I'm happy
to have a version of the cluster that has enough RAM per-device that I don't
feel like Kubernetes is running by the skin of its teeth!

~~~
ThrowawayR2
How does that work? I was under the impression that Raspbian was a 32-bit
Linux distribution but Docker requires a 64-bit distribution.

~~~
geerlingguy
Docker publishes an armhf version for 32-bit Linux on ARM.

